
Walmart to cut 7,000 jobs due to cash automation - hourislate
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2016/09/01/walmart-jobs/89716862/
======
gjolund
Within 10 years walmart will have 0 retail employees.

They devastate communities, put all their competition out of business, and
then lay off their human work force.

Walmart has a vested interest in perpetuating poverty.

~~~
paulddraper
Markets are efficient. The value of a large selection of cheap goods (that
even indigents can afford, mind you) is higher than the value of certain jobs.

Even if you are right 10 years from now (and you won't be), it will be because
it increases net economic efficiency.

~~~
gjolund
That would be true if Walmart was not already receiving huge subsidies in the
form of food stamps.

